# Cute Nail Designs



## colormeup (Dec 13, 2007)

Whats the cutest nail design you've had?

I just got a peticure and I got deep blue and had gold stars painted on. The girl actually used a combo of gold and white paint, and a couple of craft foil stars. Turned out much much cooler than I could have imagined. If you want something cute, this is it!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 13, 2007)

I've painted cherries on my nails before.. that was the coolest design I've ever had. It was white paint with green stalks and red cherries. I have photos somewhere around...


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 13, 2007)

I had black nails and put gold leafing foil over them, they were adorable. Very dark but still adorable.


----------



## banapple (Dec 14, 2007)

i was in china recently and i got my nails digitally painted on. it was very detailed pictures of a cartoon dog haha..very cute.


----------



## kelolo (Dec 17, 2007)

When I was in nail school I won a contest for nail art I put the sunset on this girls nails it rocked! BTW It was put in nails mag sooo long ago!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice idea... I love two toned french mani's with bold colors


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2007)

black polish with orange tips (the polish contained lots of glitters !). lol, it was for halloween last year, i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 29, 2007)

I once saw a girl with ppolka dots, i know its simple but i like it tht way


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whats the cutest nail design you've had?
I just got a peticure and I got deep blue and had gold stars painted on. The girl actually used a combo of gold and white paint, and a couple of craft foil stars. Turned out much much cooler than I could have imagined. If you want something cute, this is it!

yeah i got something similar to that and it was veryyy cute! blue tips with a white star on each tip.


----------



## weedita (Feb 11, 2008)

I have done little ladybugs on a green nail base before. Very cute. I also like hand drawn cherries on a yellow base.


----------



## fawp (Feb 11, 2008)

Glittery aqua nails with a skull and crossbones decal on each ring finger. A little young-looking but I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## Wilburn Adam (Mar 18, 2013)

Nail art ideas are all about creativity. If you aren't very creative then feel free to look up images on the web or watch videos on YouTube; there are hundreds of each. Nail art designs don't only have to be for classy events, they can be for everyday looks, or even holidays. Go black and orange for Halloween, white and black for New Years or green and red for Christmas. Ideas can be tailored for all age groups and the best part is that it is relatively inexpensive, especially if you choose to do your own nails versus going to the salon. It is much more rewarding to do your own nails not only for monetary purposes but also because you will feel more confident, accomplished, and empowered when you tell those who ask that yes I did my own nails.


----------

